
The Microsoft Acquisition Tracker - betocmn
https://www.cbinsights.com/research-microsoft-acquisitions
======
parvenu74
Now we need a list of companies that Microsoft might acquire next. I'll start
with:

* Atlassian: because tools for developers is a big thing for MSFT

* Red Hat: currently the most popular operating system on Azure (and Red Hat support is already based at Microsoft's Redmond campus anyway)

* Jet Brains: developer tools

~~~
betocmn
Jet Brains makes a lot of sense, I agree!

~~~
megaman22
Jetbrains is probably fighting a losing battle with ReSharper, but I still
prefer it to Rosylyn editor improvements and CodeLens.

Their hope is to get out in front of .net core enough and leverage the fact
that Rider can be 64-bit, while VS stubbornly remains 32-bit and suffers out-
of-memory errors regularly under serious use.

